# wiper fluid reservior



## vinman767 (Jun 21, 2013)

Hello folks,
I have a 2009 Murano SL. I have some kind of leak in the wiper fluid container. Is there an easy way to get to the thing? Looks like there's some panels in the right front wheel well, but I don't have many tools and no real place to work on it at my apartment. Was going to take it to the dealer, but was wondering if there's an easy way to access that thing to figure out where the leak is.
Thanks!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

https://ownersmanuals2.com/get/nissan-murano-2009-repair-manual-wiper-washer-section-ww-42041

Instructions are on page 120.

Good luck with it.

Actually you may want to keep this link for the complete service manual

https://ownersmanuals2.com/make/nissan/murano-2009-4210

as I note the above instructions also tell you to consult the EXT section to remove the front bumper fascia.


----------



## vinman767 (Jun 21, 2013)

Thank you very much! I'll download the manual.


----------

